# Iverson doesn't excpect to be on Olympic Team



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/1216/1478142.html

This is austonishing! I thought he'd be a lock to go with Larry Brown as the coach and now he says he doesn't excpect to be on the team. What does this mean? Is this a way for him to say he wants to play or is this his way of saying he doesn't want to play on the team? I'm confused about his intentions with this statement because he didn't clarify it to well.


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

Well, count me as one of the people who won't miss him.

Iverson's greatest attribute is that he can create his shot at any time. He might not be able to capitalize on it efficiently, but...There's a shot clock, and Iverson doing his thing is still probably better then Eric Snow throwing up a contested jumper with 3 seconds left, or something. But in the Olympics, this really shouldn't be at all needed, with TMac, Duncan, etc. on the floor at the same time. In fact, it might be a detriment if AI tried to carry his style of play over. Unless they were sure he would be willing to subvert his instincts on offense, probably best to leave him off the shot...


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

The SG position is stacked right now. AI is a great player, but if T-Mac and Kobe both decide to play, then there won't be spot for him. Even Vince wouldn't be able to play. Ray Allen would be playing simply because he is a pure shooter.


----------



## RiSInG (Dec 15, 2002)

Allen Iverson isn't the kind of player that USA Basketball needs for the Olympics team.In a team plenty of super stars as the next USA team will be,the crazy and selfish style of AI is not needed,I think...And another thing,he's used to play in teams without any other guy who can make shoots,but in a team with T-Mac,Kobe,etc AI can't do his game


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Allen Iverson isn't the kind of player that USA Basketball needs for the Olympics team.In a team plenty of super stars as the next USA team will be,the crazy and selfish style of AI is not needed,I think...And another thing,he's used to play in teams without any other guy who can make shoots,but in a team with T-Mac,Kobe,etc AI can't do his game


As usual I agree with Rising.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

By the way, I am not really updated about this subject, could anyone tell me which players already confirmed they'll be in the Olympic team, if there's any?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

He'll make it. And it would be ashame if he didnt. There is know way you dont have a recent MVP of the League off of that team. Say what you want about AI there is no denying his talent and that he cannot be defended one-on-one. You talk about his game. Iverson knows how to play on TEAMS with other great players and he has in the pass such as All-star games and hes shown this season that while he still does shoot he gets his teammates more involved. No way hes not put on that team. He just says things like that to always stir up some confusion


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I disagree. While US has a lot of talented SG's, you can't expect all of them to make the team. What are you gonna do? Bring all of them along? T-Mac, Kobe, and Ray would be enough. T-Mac and Kobe are the ideal SG, and T-Mac can play a bit of SF, while Ray can shoot 3's. There's absolutely no reason to bring AI along because there's just no place for him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> I disagree. While US has a lot of talented SG's, you can't expect all of them to make the team. What are you gonna do? Bring all of them along? T-Mac, Kobe, and Ray would be enough. T-Mac and Kobe are the ideal SG, and T-Mac can play a bit of SF, while Ray can shoot 3's. There's absolutely no reason to bring AI along because there's just no place for him.


Like I said before why not. You need change of pace players and AI is the ideal candidate. Ray Allen is not more talented or deserving than AI is. When Ray Allen is among the leagues best then we can talk, but since he isnt. Ray Allen also will never win a league MVP award


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

I hope he doesnt play. Iverson is selfish player who isnt what we need for the olympics. He can score but thats it and with our team which we will have we dont need scorers but role players which I verson is not. I dont think Iverson can be anything less that the go to guy. And if he played he wouldnt be the go to guy ont eh Olympic team


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hunterb14</b>!
> I hope he doesnt play. Iverson is selfish player who isnt what we need for the olympics. He can score but thats it and with our team which we will have we dont need scorers but role players which I verson is not. I dont think Iverson can be anything less that the go to guy. And if he played he wouldnt be the go to guy ont eh Olympic team


look at my above post. Iverson knows how to play withing the confines of a team. Hes only been selfish throughout his career when he hasnt had teammates that can put the ball in the hole or play for that matter. IF you have watched any sixers games this season its been a sight to see him finally start to become a leader and play unselfishly. So that is not a fair assesment


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Like I said before why not. You need change of pace players and AI is the ideal candidate. Ray Allen is not more talented or deserving than AI is. When Ray Allen is among the leagues best then we can talk, but since he isnt. Ray Allen also will never win a league MVP award


I'm not saying Ray Allen is a better player than AI, but I'm saying he'll be more useful for the team. Ray Allen may not win any MVP, but damn, he can shoot. US would be dumb to bring T-Mac, Kobe and AI as their SG's instead of bringing T-Mac, Kobe, and Ray. This is the international game, and they're going to need some pure shooters, and I mean shooters as in the best in the league. Ray Allen is a perfect candidate.

Maybe if Kobe ain't playing, we can bring AI(good chance of that). But if Kobe is playing, then AI has to stay home. It's all about bringing a team of different types of players to match up against different teams.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Maybe if Kobe ain't playing, we can bring AI(good chance of that). But if Kobe is playing, then AI has to stay home. * It's all about bringing a team of different types of players to match up against different teams.*


No its not. Its about getting the best players in your country to play. WIth that being the case AI is in the same class with TMAC and KOBE and Ray is tier below them. You talk about shooting. There are guys on this team that can shoot the 3. KOBE and TMAC shoot the mid range ball very well. SO honestly Ray Allen is not needed


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> No its not. Its about getting the best players in your country to play. WIth that being the case AI is in the same class with TMAC and KOBE and Ray is tier below them. You talk about shooting. There are guys on this team that can shoot the 3. KOBE and TMAC shoot the mid range ball very well. SO honestly Ray Allen is not needed


I think the league is still considering bringing LeBron James to the olympics too,


----------



## RiSInG (Dec 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the league is still considering bringing LeBron James to the olympics too,


LeBron Jmes????what???A HS player over Ray Allen or AI? Definitivelly,LeBron is overrated...


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

i think it has something to do with A.I.'s off season misconducts as well (not just this summer), being the reason he won't make the dream team


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> No its not. Its about getting the best players in your country to play. WIth that being the case AI is in the same class with TMAC and KOBE and Ray is tier below them. You talk about shooting. There are guys on this team that can shoot the 3. KOBE and TMAC shoot the mid range ball very well. SO honestly Ray Allen is not needed


Well, in that case, why don't we bring a team of Kobe, T-Mac, AI, Vince, and Paul Pierce?

First of all, you took it too far by making Ray Allen sound like some kind of scrub. He's easily a top SG in the league, and is arguably as good as AI. When it comes to shooting, Ray definately has the edge, especially from the outside. The US team is already a very athletic team, and they're going to need some players with pure shooting skills. Ray Allen is *exactly* it. Without any outside shooters, all the other countries can just focus their defense from the inside. T-Mac and AI are capable of hitting a few 3's, I'm sure, but they're not as dangerous as Ray Allen. Ray's outside shooting can spread of the opponet's defense, making it easier for players like T-Mac and Kobe to penetrate.

If they do bring along AI, chances are he won't get any minute anyway. His style of play is just way too similar to Kobe and T-Mac's, and Kobe and T-Mac are both capable of playing heavy minutes.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, in that case, why don't we bring a team of Kobe, T-Mac, AI, Vince, and Paul Pierce?
> ...


i have no probelem with that but I didnt make Ray Allen out to be a scrub, but no he is not a top SG in this league and you cant really be serious to say he is good as AI. My last post brought out all the points. If he played Yes he will get minutes because LB will give them to him


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Well, whether Ray is a top SG is a debate all by itself, so we'll save it for another time. Right now, I'm just saying Ray is needed on the team more than AI. His ability to spread the defense to outside can help out his team mates. He will be a liability on defense if he doesn't try, and it will be LB's job to make sure that he does. I'm sure with the US reputation at stake, he'll play defense, for once. Ray's role will be shooting the 3, and that's all we need him to do.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

Maybe AI is just setting a low expectation. Maybe he feels like he has a chance to not make the team, and therefore, he calls it now. Then *IF* he doesnt make the team, he can make the quick statement of "i told you so..." and be done with it, rather than being interviewed by everyone and thier dog about it.

The one thing that Allen Iverson brings to the game is the fact that he can will a team to win by himself. The guy is just a winner. He can influence and change a game enough all by himself to pull out wins other players would not be able to do.

I say take AI. If the USA gets all the players they want, they can easily go with:

PG - Kidd, Payton
SG - Kobe, AI
SF - TMac, Allen
PF - Duncan, Garnett
C - Shaq, Wallace
Bench - Vince (???), Brand (???), Finley (???)

Either way, they can make it work with AI.

IN FACT: heres a link: KG, SHAQ, and AI on USA wishlist 

Ray Allen is already on the team, as is Tmac, Jason Kidd, and Tim Duncan.

and Ray Allen IS the perfect player for the international game.


----------

